# Best 80's shows and movies?



## bostjan (Jun 3, 2006)

I've been feeling rather nostalgic lately.

What are your favorite 80's shows and movies?

I feel like watching Weird Science or Maximum Overdrive, possibly Critters. 

If I wasn't colorblind, I'd play with a Rubic's Cube.

Anyone nearby have an Atari 2600 with Combat?


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 3, 2006)

*TV Shows*
The Cosby Show
Magnum PI
Hill Street Blues
Simon & Simon
Miami Vice
Cheers
Night Court
Newhart
Alf
Head of the Class
The Wonder Years
Who's the Boss?


----------



## Mind Riot (Jun 3, 2006)

I love Maximum Overdrive! AC/DC did the whole soundtrack and it's one of the most rockin' soundtracks ever. The movie sucks, but in a cheeky, fun way. Gotta love it.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 3, 2006)

Ohhh ohhh- Anyone ever seen "The Stuff?"


----------



## Mind Riot (Jun 3, 2006)

Nope. How about Iron Eagle? 

Or, of course, the awesome Back To The Future films.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 3, 2006)

Films: Purple Rain, The Breakfast Club, St.Elmo's Fire, Wierd Science, Attack of the Killer Tomatos...multifarious cheesy horror films.

Series': Dungeons and Dragons, Thundercats.


----------



## Makelele (Jun 3, 2006)

Movies: Commando, The Running Man, The Terminator, Full Metal Jacket, Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back and Return of the Jedi, Die Hard etc.

Shows: Macgyver, Knight Rider, The A-team


----------



## Firebeard (Jun 3, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Anyone nearby have an Atari 2600 with Combat?



Well there should be an Atari 2600 and SNES up in White Lake! I forgot it up there when we moved.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 3, 2006)

What was the addresse? I could go see if the people who live there still have it.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 3, 2006)

Sandford & Son
The Cosby Show
Taxi
Cheers
Threes Company
Different Strokes
Growing Pains
Family Ties
Hogan Family
Silver Spoons
Mr Belvedere
The Wonder Years
Who's The Boss (Alyssa Milano )
Charles In Charge
Newheart
Night Court
Alf
Night Rider
Macgyver
SNL

I could go on forever. 

For movies, I listed a while bunch here- http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=9746&page=2


----------



## Firebeard (Jun 3, 2006)

bostjan said:


> What was the addresse? I could go see if the people who live there still have it.



Go talk to the lovely folks at St Patrick's church. they knocked the houses down to make a bigger parking lot and Oakland county said nope.


----------



## Leon (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## bostjan (Jun 4, 2006)

Ahh, I'll check it out!


----------



## jakeskylyr (Jun 4, 2006)

Leon said:


>


Amen brother!!! One of the best movies ever!!!


----------



## Mind Riot (Jun 4, 2006)

Leon said:


>



Oh hell yeah. How could I forget about that one? Great flick, funny as hell and a pretty cool soundtrack, actually.


----------



## noodles (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## Dive-Baum (Jun 5, 2006)

Actually I still have my Atari 2600 and I have the cartridge with Combat and another game on it. Looove the wood grain on electronics. 
If you want 80's, nothing says it like a Brat Pack movie or...
Ghostbusters I
First Blood
The Terminator

As for TV man there are a million
Who's the Boss, Night Court, Cheers, Mash, Dallas, Falcon Crest, Bossom Buddies, Knight Rider, The Dukes of Hazzard, Air Wolf, The A Team,


----------



## Dormant (Jun 5, 2006)

I saw 'Licence to Drive' with Corey Haim and Corey Feldman again the other day. Man that film is shit. I also saw 'Back to the Future' recently which is still to this day absolute first class entertainment.


----------

